

The Wolfram Language will soon be integrated into Unity - magoghm
http://www.gamasutra.com/view/news/212709/The_Wolfram_Language_will_soon_be_integrated_into_Unity.php

======
gl1tch
Well that is an interesting development. Looks like Wolfram has more planned
with this than just education.

